# New Copper Mountain Super Pipe



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

it sounds like they will be hosting the qualifier for the upcoming Olympics. I would count on it to be well maintained till then.


----------



## crackeryaker (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice! Have you taken him to Home - Woodward at Copper yet? I may try to get a punch card there this year, I'll have to hook up with use guys up there if I do...


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah, Woodward is pretty slick. Not cheap though. After landing a big 3 into the foam, he figured it was time to try a back flip. Pretty scary watching him land on his head, even into the foam pit.


----------

